# In need of Buffalo turd recipe.



## lspilot82 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys im having a little NFL kick off party tonight and have decided to smoke some wings and buffalo turds. So I'm asking does anyone have a to die for recipe for buffalo turds they would like to share? Thanks.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2010)

If you look under forums and scroll down you will see this link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/176

You will find lots of recipes and pics to choose from

Good luck


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome. I'm going to check it out. What would be your suggestion?


----------



## new2que (Sep 9, 2010)

hard to go wrong, I like them halved (seeded obviously), and stuffed with a cream cheese bbq seasoning rub. 

We've also mixed cooked chorizo w/ cream cheese and chedder shredded cheese for a filler... it was good. 

Also, for a good idea, check out armadillo eggs.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is one I am going to do in the near future so it is untested

Cream Cheese

Chorizo cooked and drained

Mixed shredded cheese

Grilled onions

Mix well

Jalopenos boat style and stuffed with the mix - top with more cheese and wrap in bacon and dust with a 50/50 mix of chipotle and garlic powders

Smoke at 225 for about 2 - 2 1/2 hours


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 9, 2010)

All these sounds so good. And I seen a recipe for armedillo eggs. They all sound great. This is what I think im going to do.  

12 jalapenos halved

Creem cheese

Packaged all ready cooked chorizo...the little ones you can find hanging up in the mexican isle. I think im going to throw them in the food processor then mix it in with the cream cheese. 

Chedder cheese

Chives

Wrapped in bacon. 

What you guys think about that?


----------



## alelover (Sep 9, 2010)

This all I use. I'll stick a small piece of kielbasa or hot dog in the middle of it then smoke for 2 hours at 225.














And voila!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 9, 2010)

A learning experience for me.  I though chorizo was a larger style casing sausage that you would dig out and saute down, degrease and then continue to cook with your veggies. 

Good Luck, let me know how they come out and one more thing,

Go Saints

AL


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2010)

alblancher said:


> A learning experience for me.  I though chorizo was a larger style casing sausage that you would dig out and saute down, degrease and then continue to cook with your veggies.
> 
> Good Luck, let me know how they come out and one more thing,
> 
> ...


This sounds like it is a dried chorizo - I have used it in some Paella and it is real good - I have also used another form wrapped in corn husks that our local carnereria lists as Salvadorian style


----------



## athabaskar (Sep 9, 2010)

Mexican chorizo is usually loose and wet in the casing like you describe. Spanish and Portuguese chorizo is a dried sliceable product and is a little sweeter than Mexican.


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 9, 2010)

Its the spanish kind of chorizo. I really dont like the kind you have to cook. But I'm about to start making them so I'll let everyone know how they turn out.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 9, 2010)

you could always just go simple the first run and do plain cream cheese a little rub and bacon.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't forget the pictures and qview!!


----------



## alelover (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah. What Scar said.


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 9, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> you could always just go simple the first run and do plain cream cheese a little rub and bacon.


I can never do simple. Well the wings and ABT's have been on the smoker for a good hour now and they are looking pretty good. Hopefully I can get some pics up in a few.


----------



## alelover (Sep 9, 2010)

Any pics before they hit the smoker? Pics of the chorizo?


----------



## lspilot82 (Sep 9, 2010)

alelover said:


> Any pics before they hit the smoker? Pics of the chorizo?


Non prior to going on the smoke. As soon as the wife gets back ill snap some pics. The cams in the car.


----------

